# My right palm measures 3 3/4" (9.5 cm) across. Slingshot recommendations?



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I hold the fork in my right hand and enjoy shooting in different ways. Am interested in your favorites, particularly if your hand size is similar to mine. My shot-to-shot consistency is probably more important than how big my hand is, but am open to suggestions. Right now I'm doing pretty good with an A+ Slingshots PS-1. Thank you.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

My recommendation is a Peregrine or Kestrel! :rofl:

Darren


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocket Predator Hathcock Sniper. It has a width of three inches at the pinch area for thumb and forefinger. Should fit you nice! You can also contact Bill and have a custom frame made.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

+1. Definitely the Pocket Predator HTS. I think you'll find it fits and works perfectly with your size hand.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

